
GBF Ventures: Introducing: The GBF Germ Funding Program - tamirsen
http://gbfventures.blogspot.com/2008/10/introducing-gbf-germ-funding-program.html
======
okeumeni
I can’t tell whether they encourage drop out from MIT, Harvard, and Stanford :
Graduate: +10/ dropout:+25.

If not, it will cost you to have a demo (-3)

If yes, they also encourage misspelling of company name (+2) and the less
equity your willing to give the higher you will score.

Funny ...

